# Have you, or has anyone you know, left the UK to start a new life?



## DocumentaryResearch

Hello, 

I’m Charlotte and I’m a producer at Raw, a BAFTA-winning television production company, where I’m making a documentary for Channel 4 about people who choose to walk away from their life and disappear.

As a part of my research, I’m talking to people who have moved overseas unannounced, cutting off all contact with their friends and families back home. 

If you or anyone you know has left the UK without telling anyone, whether it’s a few weeks, months or even years ago, please contact me in the strictest confidence on +44 (0)20 7456 0800 or by emailing missing(at)raw(dot)co(dot)uk. 

By getting in touch you are in no way obliged to take part in the documentary, and nothing you tell us will be passed on to anyone else. But it would be great to hear about your experiences and to tell you more about our project. 

I look forward to hearing from you! 

Best wishes,

Charlotte


----------

